# Page 44 2009 Proclamation



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

What does that say??? Bottom left paragraph on page 44 of the proclamation says: you may NOT do any of the following, HUNT ON THE RED BUTTE RESEARCH AREA WHICH IS CLOSED TO THE PUBLIC. 

You have the entire wasatch front to hunt in an extended season. Believe me, there are no deer up there worth the loss of your hunting license for the next 5+ years, loss of your equipment, or the loss of your money. Stupid. Hunting in this area is POACHING, just the same as hunting out of season in an area for which you do not have a tag.

I work up there and I have seen a few small bucks up there, the biggest is a ~16-17" 3 point running around up there, but I doubt anyone would want it in exchange for an impounded vehicle, $750+ fine, loss of your bow, and loss of your hunting in Utah for a few years(and any other state that reciprocates that rule). 

On Saturday, Dec 4., I have three bowhunters on camera - recorded live and now on saved file, tresspassing in the Red Butte natural research area. If this is you, don't do it again. This is your warning. 

I hate to see anyone get busted, but the next one to tresspass is in a world of sh**!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Tell us how you really feel! :wink:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I support turning law breakers in completely. Right now there are alot of people looking at the front and archery hunting/hunters as a whole and they just need a small push to be against it all. This thing with the 5 day rifle hunts could put archers at odds with rifle hunters. I hope this doesn't happen but it really could. I think any observed bad behavior on the front and during any season should be turned in if possible.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you really have pictures or videos why don't you post them up. We as bow hunters will police our own. The guys if recognized will no doubt get so much crap they will never do it again.

Also if you have photos or videos why dont you just turn them in. 

Making idle threats wont do anything to discourage anyone from breaking the law.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously Wooly, what kind of research goes on in that canyon? I have never understood why this canyon is closed?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Seriously Wooly, what kind of research goes on in that canyon? I have never understood why this canyon is closed?


Come on, graduate students are doing important studies up there. I'm sure they know all the chipmunks by name, and research the effects of different herbs on the human mind.

It's a goshdarn shame that public land can be put under permit and locked up like that.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't understand why anyone would want to hunt up there too, if there's no trophy animals. Kind of the same thing with the National Parks. :roll: Ya, why is it top secret?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's where the church grows all of their weed.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> That's where the church grows all of their weed.


Oh no you di ent! :lol:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I work up there and I have seen a few small bucks up there, the biggest is a ~16-17" 3 point running around up there.....


Huh...so you found a big one in there eeehhh?? :twisted:

I'm with SWBM...post up the pics! Would be fun to see if anyone can recognize them!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Why pussyfoot around? Just turn them in and teach them the lesson. Most likely, it's not their first time.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> That's where the church grows all of their weed.


Is this really necessary? Honestly, what does it have to do with anything?

PS-Teach them a lesson Wooly! Turn them in. There's no excuse for not knowing the rules.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chaser said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > That's where the church grows all of their weed.
> ...


It doesn't have anything to do with anything.....Just like the rest of their secrets they hide in the mountain.....that's all. Personally, I don't care....was makin' a funny.....There is all kinds of crap planted up there.....ya never know.

I'd love to see the pics as well. They are lawbreakers (not a church reference on this one) and should be caught. It's BS....trespassing should be prosecuted.....


----------

